# My Little Chickadee; pyrography



## Bob in SF (Jul 15, 2020)

Always a pleasure to do some backyard sketching, then burn away the time - 2500 grit-sanded bass wood, 8x10":






This little one favors our backyard trellis, and poses briefly.

Nice to note that other species don't wear watches, and don't watch the news.

Warm regards to all makers - Bob


----------



## alanemorrison (Jul 15, 2020)

Lovely piece of work, Bob.


----------



## magpens (Jul 15, 2020)

Beautiful work, Bob !! . You are a man of many talents, and pyrography is yet another !!

( But I cannot understand why the built-in spell checker is questioning pyrography ! )

For some reason, I especially like your rendition of the chickadee's shadow !!


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jul 15, 2020)

Very nice piece of art, Bob.


----------



## mark james (Jul 15, 2020)

I love your artistry Bob.  My brother got all the skills for detailed works like this, but at age 60 I'm catching up with small bits of wood.


----------



## JohnU (Jul 15, 2020)

I can relate Mark!  

Love the picture Bob!  Opening your posts are like a kid with a box of crackerjacks getting to the prize.  You never know what your going to get but your excited because know your going to like it!


----------



## KenB259 (Jul 15, 2020)

Simply amazing, you are very talented and I love seeing your creations. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow such detail! Nice Bob.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 16, 2020)

Humble heartfelt thanks Alan, Mal, Tom, Mark, John, Ken, and Chuck!

I'm easily entranced by nature's animate and inanimate wonders - waking dreams with souls and purpose.

Always nice to stop time in rendered space - often guided and inspired by CG Jung's messages, including:
     “The dream is a little hidden door in the innermost and most secret recesses of the psyche, opening into that cosmic night which was psyche long before there was any ego-consciousness,”  
―    Carl Jung, Memories, Dreams, Reflections, dictated to Aniela Jaffe in the final years of his life, 1957-1961    

Ever grateful - Bob


----------



## TonyL (Jul 17, 2020)

outstanding!


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks, Tony!


----------



## howsitwork (Jul 19, 2020)

I love that , especially the delicate shadows and eye rendition.  The delicacy of it is spell binding. Well done

We have a pair of pheasants that visit our garden regularly (just wish at 5am they’d do it quietly ) nice to watch and relax with.

Best I can do is burn my initials and a few designs onto plywood but it keeps me happy.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 19, 2020)

Many thanks for the kind comments, Ian!
I'm often outside in the pre-dawn hours - precious quiet time to observe wildlife.  
I like to think I've gained a some trust among the little creatures who've long preceded us in species history.
They come closer when I'm drawing with pen or brush or fire (pyrography).


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 19, 2020)

I've begun a series of touchscreen laptop life drawings of backyard birds - including this tit-willow - 32 layers, always building from the background to the foreground to set the sparkly stage for these exuberant passerines.  They'll soon make their way onto pens and into jewelry since they are readily scalable.



Happy Sunday to all, and ever gratefully - Bob


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 30, 2020)

Bob,  Wonderful detail on both the pyrography Chickadee and also the digital tit-willow!
Great to see your expertise across such diverse medium. 
Thanks for sharing these with us.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 30, 2020)

Many thanks, Charlie! 
Since I grew up rendering with real art media, I've been cautious and a bit circumspect about the use of digital media - but it has it's advantages.
This bird bolo tie began as a colored pencil field sketch, macro-photographed (Nikon D300, 105mm macro lens), reworked with some digitally painted layers in Photoshop, printed onto archival quality metallic paper stock (www.mpix.com), cut out and set into a brass bezel, domed with jewelers grade (little-windows brand) epoxy resin, inlaid into turned olive wood textured with a Sorby micro spiraling tool, finished with tung oil - wood kept rough to mirror the bird's environment:




Warm regards, and thanks again! - Bob


----------

